# East Matagorda - Sunday 3/6



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm wanting to go to east matty on Sunday. Leaving from Reliant/MedCenter area (going 288 south to 35). Could use a partner to split the fuel. My boat (2008 Shoalwater). Wading, artificials. Let me know if anyone wants to tag along.


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Hey Capt, I would love to join you but I'm heading to the lake this Sunday. How far is the drive down to East matty from Houston? You said you do go often right?


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

May be too but pm sent.....

Kody


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I hadn't heard anything by Friday evening, so I decided to go to the fishing show Sat and then never rechecked my email. (Sorry). Needless to say I was kicking myself for not going fishing today. 

I plan on hitting Matty on Saturday for sure, so the offer still stands. Its about 1.5 hours straight driving from the Med Centers (gassing up takes a bit longer). forcast is for mild SE winds next weekend, so I hope the action is on.

PM me earlier on in the week and we will get together!

Looking to wade with artificals.


----------

